

Chartburst - Connecting unsigned musicians with the giants of the industry... - chartburst

Chartburst connects unsigned musicians with some of the worlds biggest record labels (think Sony, Warner Bros, Atlantic Records and many more). We do this via our user-voted, genre-specific charts. The top 5 submissions are then forwarded to label talent scouts for consideration and guaranteed feedback.<p>Please submit your email at chartburst.com for early access when we launch in beta in a few weeks!<p>All feedback appreciated!<p>Francis Gane
Founder &#38; CEO
======
hansy
how is this different than blazetrak?

~~~
chartburst
Blazetrak (if I'm not greatly mistaken) pays their professionals and
celebrities for their participation on the site. We think doing this is
debateable... Our site is exclusively used by record label A&R contacts who
are only using the site in order to find new talent for their respective
labels. They have nothing to gain financially by using our site which gives
our users peace of mind as they know that those reviewing their music are 100%
committed to finding new acts.

